# Does weightlifting slow weight loss?



## Trace Pyott (Oct 23, 2017)

I am trying to lose weight and have just started working out. So far I've lost about 40lbs in a little over 4 months. My question is last week I started working out with weights again after a very long layoff. I know that it's hard to gain muscle while cutting calories and lifting weights is usually to keep the muscle you got. I know it's good to keep the muscle so your metabolism doesn't slow down and you don't end up looking skinny fat but will me not losing the muscle be evident on the scale?  Like instead of losing 3 lbs a week of 70% fat and 30% muscle without lifting am I more likely to lose 2lbs a week made up of 90% fat and 10% muscle. So basically will the amount of weight not fat that I lose be smaller now that im lifting again. I don't want to get frustrated and feel like I'm not losing any fat. Going by the scale is a lot easier for me than looking in the mirror. Can you guys help me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODER (Oct 25, 2017)

The short answer for this is no. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

